# Δημόσια Κρίση του προτύπου ΕΛΟΤ 996-5, 2η Έκδοση: Ορολογία πληροφορικής, ορισμοί εννοιών και ελληνικοί όροι



## nickel (Jan 11, 2012)

Από τη σελίδα του ΕΛΟΤ:
http://www.elot.gr/1013_ELL_HTML.aspx

05/01/2012
*Δημόσια Κρίση του προτύπου ΕΛΟΤ 996-5, 2η Έκδοση

Ορολογία πληροφορικής, ορισμοί εννοιών και ελληνικοί όροι*​
Ο ΕΛΟΤ υποβάλλει σε Δημόσια Κρίση το Σχέδιο Ελληνικού Προτύπου ΣΕΠ ΕΛΟΤ 996-5 «Τεχνολογία Πληροφοριών – Λεξιλόγιο – Μέρος 5: Παράσταση των δεδομένων» σύμφωνα με τον Κανονισμό Σύνταξης και Έκδοσης Ελληνικών Προτύπων και Προδιαγραφών.

Το Ελληνικό Πρότυπο ΕΛΟΤ 996.05 αποτελεί την Ελληνική έκδοση του Διεθνούς Προτύπου ISO 2382 5:1999 και εκπονήθηκε από την Ομάδα Εργασίας (ΟΕ1) «Ορολογία Πληροφορικής» της Τεχνικής Επιτροπής ΕΛΟΤ/ΤΕ48 «Ηλεκτρονική Επεξεργασία Στοιχείων».

Το Σχέδιο Ελληνικού Προτύπου ΣΕΠ ΕΛΟΤ 996-5 περιλαμβάνει τους όρους, τους ορισμούς και τις σχέσεις εννοιών της Τεχνολογίας Πληροφοριών που αφορούν την παράσταση των δεδομένων συμπεριλαμβανομένων των τύπων παράστασης, των κυριολεκτημάτων, των συστημάτων αρίθμησης, της θεσιακής παράστασης και των συμβολισμών. Το σχέδιο περιλαμβάνει τις αντιστοιχίες των όρων στην Ελληνική, Αγγλική, και Γαλλική γλώσσα.

Το Πρότυπο ΕΛΟΤ 996 έχει σκοπό να διευκολύνει την επικοινωνία σε θέματα πληροφορικής, τεχνολογίας πληροφοριών και επεξεργασίας δεδομένων και πληροφοριών από ειδικούς και μη ειδικούς χρήστες. 

Ο ΕΛΟΤ καλεί κάθε ενδιαφερόμενο να υποβάλει τυχόν παρατηρήσεις, προτάσεις αλλαγών κ.λπ., στον ΕΛΟΤ/Διεύθυνση Τυποποίησης, υπόψη κ. Γ. Βουζαλή τηλ. 210-2120115 ή στην ηλεκτρονική Δ/νση [email protected] το αργότερο μέχρι την 24η Φεβρουαρίου 2012.

Στη διεύθυνση του ΕΛΟΤ θα βρείτε:
_Έντυπο σχολίων
_και το πλήρες
_Σχέδιο Ελληνικού προτύπου ΕΛΟΤ 996-5_


Ακολουθεί εδώ, από το Σχέδιο, το ΠΑΡΑΡΤΗΜΑ Β: *Αγγλο-ελληνικό γλωσσάριο και ευρετήριο των όρων που αντιστοιχούν στους ορισμούς του Προτύπου*



*Αγγλικός όρος*
|
*Ελληνικός όρος*

alphanumeric data | αλφαριθμικά δεδομένα, αλφαριθμητικά δεδομένα
analog data | αναλογικά δεδομένα
analog representation | αναλογική παράσταση
base, radix (deprecated in this sense) | βάση
based literal | κυριολέκτημα με βάση
binary notation | δυαδικός συμβολισμός
binary numeral | δυαδική αριθμοπαράσταση
binary system, binary numeration system | δυαδικό σύστημα, δυαδικό σύστημα αρίθμησης
binary-coded decimal notation, BCD notation, binary-coded decimal representation (BCD) | δυαδικά κωδικοποιημένος δεκαδικός συμβολισμός, BCD συμβολισμός, δυαδικά κωδικοποιημένη δεκαδική παράσταση
binary-coded notation | δυαδικά κωδικοποιημένος συμβολισμός, δυαδικά κωδικευμένος συμβολισμός
biquinary code | διπενταδικός κώδικας
bit position | θέση δυφίου
character literal | κυριολέκτημα χαρακτήρα
characteristic | χαρακτηριστικό
complement | συμπλήρωμα
decimal literal | δεκαδικό κυριολέκτημα, κυριολέκτημα δεκαδικού
decimal notation | δεκαδικός συμβολισμός
decimal numeral | δεκαδική αριθμοπαράσταση
decimal point | δεκαδική υποδιαστολή
decimal system, decimal numeration system | δεκαδικό σύστημα, δεκαδικό σύστημα αρίθμησης
digit place, digit position | θέση ψηφίου
digital data | ψηφιακά δεδομένα
digital representation | ψηφιακή παράσταση
digitize | ψηφιοποιώ, ψηφιακοποιώ
digitized data | ψηφιοποιημένα δεδομένα, ψηφιακοποιημένα δεδομένα
diminished radix complement, radix-minus-one complement | συμπλήρωμα ως προς ρίζα μειωμένη, συμπλήρωμα ως προς ρίζα μειωμένη κατά ένα
discrete data | διάκριτα δεδομένα
discrete representation | διάκριτη παράσταση
enumeration literal | κυριολέκτημα απαρίθμησης
excess-three code | κώδικας συν τρία
exponent | εκθέτης
fixed radix notation | συμβολισμός σταθερής ρίζας, σύστημα αρίθμησης σταθερής ρίζας
fixed-point representation system | σύστημα παράστασης σταθερής υποδιαστολής
floating-point base, floating-point radix | βάση κινητής υποδιαστολής, ρίζα κινητής υποδιαστολής
floating-point representation | παράσταση κινητής υποδιαστολής
floating-point representation system | σύστημα παράστασης κινητής υποδιαστολής
hexadecimal system, hexadecimal numeration system | δεκαεξαδικό σύστημα,
δεκαεξάρικο
δεκαεξαδικό σύστημα αρίθμησης
hexadecimal numeral | δεκαεξαδική αριθμοπαράσταση
integer literal | ακέραιο κυριολέκτημα, κυριολέκτημα ακεραίου
least significant bit (LSB) | (το) λιγότερο σημαντικό δυφίο
least significant digit (LSD) | (το) λιγότερο σημαντικό ψηφίο
literal | κυριολέκτημα
mantissa | μαντίσα
mixed base notation | μεικτός συμβολισμός με βάση, μεικτό σύστημα αρίθμησης με βάση
mixed radix notation | μεικτός συμβολισμός με ρίζα, μεικτό σύστημα αρίθμησης με ρίζα
most significant bit (MSB) | (το) περισσότερο σημαντικό δυφίο
most significant digit (MSD) | (το) περισσότερο σημαντικό ψηφίο
nine’s complement | συμπλήρωμα ως προς εννέα
normalize | κανονικοποιώ
normalized form, standard form | κανονικοποιημένη μορφή, τυπική μορφή
notation | συμβολισμός
number representation, numeration | παράσταση αριθμού
numeral | αριθμοπαράσταση
numeration system, number representation system | σύστημα αρίθμησης
numeric data | αριθμικά δεδομένα
numeric literal | αριθμικό κυριολέκτημα, αριθμητικό κυριολέκτημα
numeric representation | αριθμική παράσταση, αριθμητική παράσταση
octal numeral | οκταδική αριθμοπαράσταση
octal system, octal numeration system | οκταδικό σύστημα, οκταδικό σύστημα αρίθμησης
one’s complement | συμπλήρωμα ως προς ένα
packed decimal notation | πυκνωμένος δεκαδικός συμβολισμός, συμπυκνωμένος δεκαδικός συμβολισμός
positional notation, positional numeration system | θεσιακός συμβολισμός, σύστημα θεσιακής αρίθμησης
positional representation | θεσιακή παράσταση
radix | ρίζα
radix complement | συμπλήρωμα ως προς ρίζα
radix notation | συμβολισμός με ρίζα, σύστημα αρίθμησης με ρίζα
radix point | ριζική υποδιαστολή, υποδιαστολή
real literal | πραγματικό κυριολέκτημα, κυριολέκτημα πραγματικού
sign bit | δυφίο προσήμου
sign character | χαρακτήρας προσήμου
sign position | θέση προσήμου
significant digit | σημαντικό ψηφίο
string literal, string constant | κυριολέκτημα στοιχειοσειράς, σταθερά στοιχειοσειράς
ten’s complement | συμπλήρωμα ως προς δέκα
two-out-of-five code | κώδικας δύο στα πέντε
two’s complement | συμπλήρωμα ως προς δύο
unpacked decimal notation | απύκνωτος δεκαδικός συμβολισμός, ασυμπύκνωτος δεκαδικός συμβολισμός
variable-point representation system | σύστημα παράστασης μεταβλητής υποδιαστολής
weight | βάρος


----------



## dharvatis (Jan 11, 2012)

"δεκαεξάρικο";!;!;!


----------



## SBE (Jan 11, 2012)

dharvatis said:


> "δεκαεξάρικο";!;!;!


Είναι το σύστημα αρίθμησης των μαθητών λυκείου.


----------



## dharvatis (Jan 11, 2012)

Φιου - νόμισα ότι βγήκε νέο χαρτονόμισμα των 16 ευρώ...


----------



## nickel (Jan 11, 2012)

Πάλι με πρόδωσε ο καλοπροαίρετος διορθωτής του Word. Το λάθος δεν είναι του πρωτοτύπου. Το λάθος του πρωτοτύπου βρισκόταν στην ορθογραφία του _hexadecimal_ που ακολουθεί. Καθώς διόρθωνα εκείνο, ο αυτόματος διορθωτής αποφάσισε να κάνει κάτι και για την άγνωστη σ' αυτόν λέξη _δεκαεξαδικό_.


----------



## dharvatis (Jan 11, 2012)

Και την αντικατέστησε με την πασίγνωστη _δεκαεξάρικο_; Μπορεί να έχει καλές προθέσεις, αλλά αμφιβάλλω για τις ικανότητές του :-D


----------



## Zazula (Jan 11, 2012)

Προφανώς dharvatis δεν είναι ότι *δεν ξέρεις *το _δεκαεξάρικο_, αλλά το ότι *δεν θέλεις να το ξέρεις* (λόγω των γνωστών ποινικών συνεπειών σε περίπτωση εμπλοκής κλπ):


----------



## sarant (Jan 11, 2012)

Όπου προτείνονται δύο όροι υπάρχει κάποια προτίμηση (π.χ. στον πρώτο) ή αναφέρονται τυχαία ή ισότιμα;


----------



## Zazula (Jan 11, 2012)

sarant said:


> Όπου προτείνονται δύο όροι υπάρχει κάποια προτίμηση (π.χ. στον πρώτο) ή αναφέρονται τυχαία ή ισότιμα;


Όταν η αγγλική στήλη έχει έναν όρο και στην ελληνική στήλη δίνονται δύο αποδόσεις, τότε κατά κανόνα η πρώτη από τις δύο είναι η προτιμώμενη και η δεύτερη ο δεκτός συνώνυμος ελληνικός όρος.
Όταν η αγγλική στήλη έχει δύο όρους και στην ελληνική στήλη δίνονται δύο αποδόσεις, τότε έχουμε να κάνουμε με συνώνυμους όρους και οι ελληνικές αποδόσεις αντιστοιχούν στη σειρά με την οποία δίνονται οι αγγλικοί όροι.
Όταν η αγγλική στήλη έχει δύο όρους και στην ελληνική στήλη δίνεται μία απόδοση, τότε έχουμε να κάνουμε με συνώνυμους όρους για την απόδοση των οποίων χρησιμοποιείται ένας ελληνικός όρος.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 11, 2012)

Έχω την εξής, καταρχήν πραγματολογική, απορία:

Ποια είναι η διαφορά μεταξύ _mixed base notation_ και _mixed radix notation_;


----------



## Zazula (Jan 11, 2012)

Δεν παρατήρησες ότι η ισοδυναμία _base = radix _έχει καταργηθεί;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 11, 2012)

Μα γιατί μου το χαλάς; :) Αυτή ήταν η δική μου ατάκα... Οπότε, αναδιατυπώνω την πλήρη απορία μου:

Αφού καταργήθηκε η ισοδυναμία_ base = radix_, γιατί υπάρχουν όροι με radix στα αγγλικά (όπως το παράδειγμα στην ερώτησή μου) που παρουσιάζονται ως τρέχοντες (ενώ θα έπρεπε και αυτοί να έχουν ένδειξη deprecated) και, από πάνω, αποδίδονται με radix=ρίζα και όχι βάση; Γιατί να παραμένει η σύγχυση στη σύνθετη ορολογία;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 11, 2012)

Συνεχίζω με τις απορίες: Η χρήση discrete = δι*ά*κριτος (αν είναι σκόπιμη, για να ξεχωρίζει από το διακριτ*ό*ς), τι είναι πιθανότερο να προκαλέσει; Τη ζητούμενη «αραιότερη» συσχέτιση με τον διακριτό ή τη σύγχυση με το «δύο φορές άκριτος» --πολύ περισσότερο που ο προτεινόμενος όρος διαβάζεται δι-άκριτος;


----------



## Zazula (Jan 11, 2012)

drsiebenmal said:


> Συνεχίζω με τις απορίες: Η χρήση discrete = δι*ά*κριτος (αν είναι σκόπιμη, για να ξεχωρίζει από το διακριτ*ό*ς), τι είναι πιθανότερο να προκαλέσει; Τη ζητούμενη «αραιότερη» συσχέτιση με τον διακριτό ή τη σύγχυση με το «δύο φορές άκριτος» --πολύ περισσότερο που ο προτεινόμενος όρος διαβάζεται δι-άκριτος;


http://sfr.ee.teiath.gr/htmSELIDES/Technology/Orogramma/Or074.pdf:
*
Άλλο «διάκριτος» άλλο «διακριτός»

*Από τέσσερα λεξικά της ελληνικής (Δ. Δημητράκου, Ιδρ. Τρινταφυλλίδη, Γ. Μπαμπινιώτη, και Μείζον) μόνο το πρώτο περιέχει και τα δύο επίθετα και τα διακρίνει· το δεύτερο έχει μόνο το «διακριτός», αλλά με τη σημασία του «διάκριτος», ενώ τα τρίτο και τέταρτο περιέχουν μόνο το «διακριτός» με τη σημασία του Δ. Δημητράκου. Δεν θα αναφερθούμε εδώ —λόγω περιορισμένου χώρου— λεπτομερώς στη σύγχυση που υπάρχει και στη λανθασμένη χρήση του «διακριτός» στη θέση του «διάκριτος», αλλά θα δώσουμε τη σωστή κατά τη γνώμη μας (δηλ. του Δ.Δ. τόσο στην πλήρη όσο και στην επίτομη έκδοση) σημασία των δύο επιθέτων και τη χρήση τους στην Ορολογία, όπου είναι επιτακτική η διάκρισή τους:*διάκριτος*: ο κεχωρισμένος || ο εκλεκτός (Μεγάλο Δ.Δ.)
__________διακεκριμένος, εκλεκτός (Επίτομο Δ.Δ.)
*διακριτός*: αισθητός, αντιληπτός (Μεγάλο Δ.Δ.)
__________ σαφώς αισθητός, αντιληπτός (Επίτομο Δ.Δ.)​
Με δικά μας, πιο σύγχρονα, λόγια:
*διάκριτος*: ο ξεχωριστός, συνώνυμό του σε μερικούς όρους και ο *διακεκριμένος*
*διακριτός*: αυτός που μπορεί ( = δύναται) να ξεχωριστεί (στην Ορολογία εναλλάσσεται με το *διακρίσιμος *που έχει ακριβώς την ίδια σημασία)​
Στη Βάση τηλεπικοινωνιακών όρων TELETERM υπάρχουν 79 λήμματα με σύμπλοκους όρους που περιλαμβάνουν το επίθετο _διάκριτος_, 4 λήμματα το _διακριτός _και 4 λήμματα το _διακρίσιμος_. Στη Βάση όρων τεχνολογίας πληροφοριών INFORTERM υπάρχουν 9 λήμματα με σύμπλοκους όρους που περιλαμβάνουν το επίθετο _διάκριτος_.

Αναφερόμενοι στους αγγλικούς ισοδύναμους όρους και στα αντίστοιχα επίθετα έχουμε:
διάκριτος = discrete, distinct
διακριτός, διακρίσιμος = distinguishable, discernible,
διακεκριμένος = distinguished​


----------



## nickel (Jan 11, 2012)

Σε σχέση με τα παραπάνω είχα γράψει στο παλιό φόρουμ (20/11/2005):


Τα λεξικά καταγράφουν και περιγράφουν τη γλώσσα όπως χρησιμοποιείται (και μερικά κάνουν του κεφαλιού τους και καταγράφουν τη γλώσσα όπως θα ήθελαν να χρησιμοποιείται, το εξής ένα, του Μπαμπινιώτη). Το λεξικό του Δημητράκου είναι ένα λεξικό που περιγράφει το σύνολο της ελληνικής στην ιστορική της διαδρομή μέχρι την κυκλοφορία του λεξικού. Τα υπόλοιπα (ΛΚΝ, Μπαμπινιώτη, Μείζον) είναι λεξικά της Νεοελληνικής.

Ο τύπος *διάκριτος* απαντά στον Θεόκριτο τον 3ο αι. π.Χ. με τη σημασία του ξεχωριστού, του εκλεκτού, και έκτοτε ξεχάστηκε. Γι' αυτό αναφέρεται μόνο στο λεξικό του Δημητράκου (και των Liddell & Scott) και όχι στα λεξικά της νεοελληνικής.

Αν θέλουμε να παίξουμε με δύο από τις βασικές σημασίες του *διακρίνω*, η (1) είναι «αναγνωρίζω με τις αισθήσεις» (π.χ. διέκρινα από μακριά) και η (2) «ξεχωρίζω, διαστέλλω» (π.χ. _διακρίνω το σωστό από το λάθος_).

Τα διάφορα επίθετα από παράγωγα του _κρίνω_ έχουν όλα σηκωμένο τον τόνο, π.χ. αδιάκριτος, άκριτος, ανυπόκριτος, αξιοκατάκριτος, ασύγκριτος, δυσδιάκριτος, έγκριτος, Ερωτόκριτος, ευδιάκριτος, πρόκριτος.

Ο τύπος *διακριτός* μαρτυρείται από το 1881 ως απόδοση του γαλλικού _distinct_ με τη σημασία «που μπορούμε να τον διακρίνουμε, να τον ξεχωρίσουμε από κπ. ή από κτ. άλλο» σε αντιστοιχία προς άλλες λέξεις σε –τός (π.χ. _εφικτός_).

Τον απαντούμε σε περιπτώσεις όπως: *διακριτός*_ επιστημονικός κλάδος, διακριτοί μετασχηματισμοί του Φουριέ _(discrete Fourier transforms), αλλά η πιο συνηθισμένη του χρήση είναι σε σχέση με τον «ρόλο»: *διακριτός*_ ρόλος, διακριτοί ρόλοι_. Στα αγγλικά, distinct roles, well-defined roles, discrete roles.

Το λεξικό Μείζον δίνει δύο σημασίες: 1. αυτός που μπορεί να θεωρηθεί ή είναι διαφορετικός από άλλον εξαιτίας των ιδιαίτερων γνωρισμάτων του. 2. που διακρίνεται εύκολα, αντιληπτός: _διακριτές ιδιότητες_.

Το μορφολογικά λογικό θα έλεγε ότι, αφού όλα τα παράγωγα του _κρίνω_ έχουν σηκωμένο τον τόνο, το *διακριτός* είναι τέρας. Θα έπρεπε να υπάρχει μόνο το *διάκριτος* και αυτό να καλύπτει όλες τις σημασίες που προκύπτουν από το _διακρίνω_.

Αν πρέπει να αναστήσουμε το *διάκριτος* επειδή είναι επιτακτική η διάκριση των δύο όρων στον ορολογία, το λογικό είναι να μην ταράξουμε τα δεδομένα της χρήσης:

Κάτι που γίνεται εύκολα ορατό και αντιληπτό είναι _ευδιάκριτο_, άρα ένας _ευδιάκριτος στόχος_ θα πρέπει να λέγεται και *διάκριτος*_ στόχος_ (και όχι *διακριτός*)· οι εμφανείς ιδιότητες, _διάκριτες ιδιότητες_· και το discernible signal, _διάκριτο σήμα_.

Από την άλλη, οι _διακριτοί ρόλοι_ είναι παγιωμένοι, πολύ περισσότερο από το τι είπε ο Θεόκριτος πριν από δύο χιλιετίες και βάλε. Άρα καλό είναι να κρατήσουμε αυτή τη σημασία με αυτή τη μορφή και να (συνεχίσουμε να) λέμε *διακριτές συναρτήσεις* κ.λπ.

Με άλλα λόγια, αν συμφωνήσω με τον Κώστα Βαλεοντή να αναστήσουμε το *διάκριτος*, η πρότασή μου θα ήταν η εντελώς αντίστροφη ως προς την αντιστοιχία των σημασιών.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 11, 2012)

Ευχαριστώ, Ζαζ!

Θα συμπληρώσω μερικά στοιχεία στο παραπάνω απόσπασμα και, ειδικότερα, σε αυτό το κομμάτι:



> Από τέσσερα λεξικά της ελληνικής (Δ. Δημητράκου, Ιδρ. Τρινταφυλλίδη, Γ. Μπαμπινιώτη, και Μείζον) μόνο το πρώτο περιέχει και τα δύο επίθετα και τα διακρίνει· το δεύτερο έχει μόνο το «διακριτός», αλλά με τη σημασία του «διάκριτος», ενώ τα τρίτο και τέταρτο περιέχουν μόνο το «διακριτός» με τη σημασία του Δ. Δημητράκου.



Η χρήση του όρου «λεξικά της ελληνικής» πιο πάνω δεν είναι, κτγμ, τυχαία. Ένα γρήγορο ξεφύλλισμα στον επίτομο Δημητράκο που διαθέτω μου διευκρινίζει ότι η λέξη _διάκριτος_ είναι της _αρχαίας_ ελληνικής γλώσσας· επομένως, καθόλου περίεργο που δεν αναφέρεται στα άλλα τρία λεξικά, της _νέας_ ελληνικής γλώσσας. Ούτε είναι τυχαία,πάλι κτγμ, η διατύπωση ότι το ΛΚΝ χρησιμοποιεί _το «διακριτός», αλλά με τη σημασία του «διάκριτος»_· έτσι δημιουργείται πιο εύκολα η εντύπωση ότι η λέξη _διάκριτος_ είναι μια σημερινή λέξη, που απλώς ξεχάστηκε ή δεν λημματογραφείται σωστά από τα σημερινά μεγάλα λεξικά. 

Προσωπικά δεν έχω κανένα πρόβλημα στη νεκρανάσταση λέξεων και όρων για σημερινή χρήση, εφόσον διευκολύνει· την προτιμώ μάλιστα. Από το πιο πάνω παράθεμα όμως μου δημιουργείται η αίσθηση ότι γίνεται μια προσπάθεια να εμφανιστούν ισοδύναμα δύο πράγματα που δεν είναι. Ο _διάκριτος_ θα πρέπει, κτγμ, να κερδίσει τη θέση του στα νέα ελληνικά, δίνοντας επαρκείς απαντήσεις και σε χαζές απορίες ενός αφελούς χρήστη όπως η προηγούμενη δική μου.


----------



## Leximaniac (Jan 12, 2012)

Μα ακριβώς εκεί βρίσκεται ένα από τα θέματα που έχουμε θίξει ορισμένοι για τις αποδόσεις της ΕΛΕΤΟ. Ότι δηλαδή δεν θα εξαντλήσει η επιτροπή που ασχολείται με το εκάστοτε θεματικό πεδίο πρώτα τα υπάρχοντα λεξικά της νέας ελληνικής γλώσσας (και αν δεν βρει τίποτε να ανοίξει τον Δημητράκο), αλλά κατευθείαν ανατρέχουν τα μέλη της στον Δημητράκο και αν βρουν λέξη που να μπορεί να οροποιηθεί, θα το κάνουν χωρίς να κοιτάξουν εάν υπάρχει λέξη του τρέχοντος γενικού λεξιλογίου που θα μπορούσε να χρησιμοποιηθεί. Οι νεκραναστάσεις είναι συχνές καθώς και η δημιουργία όρων που, για τους ειδικούς του θεματικού πεδίου, μοιάζουν λίγο στη νύφη του Φρανκεστάιν. Μέχρι εδώ θα μου πεις δεν είναι δα και κάτι μεμπτό... Είναι μια πολιτική/απόφαση που έχουν πάρει. Όμως όταν η νεκρανάσταση μετά από Χ χρόνια (εγώ θεωρώ ορόσημο τη δεκαετία) ΔΕΝ έχει περάσει σε χρήση από τους ειδικούς του πεδίου τότε θα έπρεπε να επανέρχεται σε κρίση και να ξαναγίνεται η δουλειά αναγνωρίζοντας ότι η πρώτη επιλογή οροποίησης ήταν ατυχής. Αυτό όμως δεν γίνεται ποτέ και σε κανέναν όρο και έτσι έχουμε τα πρότυπα του ΕΛΟΤ γεμάτα όρους που ναι μεν υπακούν τις αρχές της ορολογίας, αλλά που έχουν μείνει μόνο στα κείμενα του ΕΛΟΤ χωρίς να έχουν πραγματικό αντίκρυσμα για όσους ασχολούνται με τα αντίστοιχα πεδία.


----------



## unique (Jan 13, 2012)

Δηλαδή αν συναντήσουμε κάπου το "numeral 5" θα πρέπει να το αποδώσουμε "αριθμοπαράσταση 5"; (βέβαια, αν έχουμε μπροστά μας το αντίστοιχο ιερογλυφικό θα εξηγήσουμε στην παρέα μας ότι πρόκειται για την "αριθμοπαράσταση" τάδε). Από ότι θυμάμαι το binary number (ή hexadecimal number) αποδίδεται στη βιβλιογραφία ως δυαδικός αριθμός. Το συνθετικό "παράσταση" είναι πλεονασμός. Αν υπήρχε στην έννοια του πρωτοτύπου ίσως να ήταν αποδεκτό αλλά τώρα φαίνεται να επεξηγεί ειδικά σε ένα ελληνικό ακροατήριο που πάσχει από το σύνδρομο Down ότι πρόκειται για μια ειδική "περίεργη" παράσταση αριθμού και γι' αυτό χρειάζεται πρόσθετη επεξήγηση για να μην το μπερδεύει κανείς με άλλες παραστάσεις.


----------



## Zazula (Jan 13, 2012)

Unique, λάβε υπόψη σου ότι υπάρχουν συγκεκριμένοι ορισμοί για τους όρους (θα τους βρεις στον σύνδεσμο της αρχικής ανάρτησης) και ότι υπάρχουν συγκεκριμένα κείμενα όπου η ορολογική ακρίβεια είναι πρώτιστης σημασίας κι επιβάλλεται (κι έτσι η ορολογική απόδοση δεν έχει να κάνει _με όλα ανεξαιρέτως _τα είδη κειμένων / επίπεδα ύφους / το τι «θα εξηγήσουμε στην παρέα μας»).

Αντιγράφω εδώ τον ορισμό για την αριθμοπαράσταση05.01.06
*αριθµοπαράσταση*
_*διάκριτη παράσταση ενός αριθµού
*_​Παράδειγµα: Οι επόµενες είναι τέσσερις διαφορετικές αριθµοπαραστάσεις που παριστάνουν τον ίδιο αριθµό:
∆ώδεκα – µε µια λέξη στην ελληνική γλώσσα
12 στο _δεκαδικό σύστηµα
_ιβ΄ µε την ελληνική αριθµοπαράσταση
ΧΙΙ µε τη ρωµαϊκή αριθµοπαράσταση
1100 – στο _δυαδικό σύστηµα
_​Τέλος να επισημάνω ότι το _binary number _(ή το _hexadecimal number _κλπ) δεν έχει καμία σχέση με την _αριθμοπαράσταση_, όπως γράφεις, αλλά με τον _αριθμό_. Η _αριθμοπαράσταση _αντιστοιχεί στο _binary numeral _(ή το _hexadecimal numeral _κλπ).


----------



## unique (Jan 13, 2012)

Το "numeral" με αυτήν την έννοια το γνωρίζω ως "αριθμητικό σύστημα" ή αριθμητικό σύμβολο. Ουδέποτε άκουσα επαγγελματία να το αποδίδει "αριθμοπαράσταση". Στο Google τα ευρήματα είναι ανύπαρκτα. Αντίθετα αν ψάξει κανείς για "αριθμητικό σύστημα" βρίσκει 350000 περιπτώσεις. Όσο για τους ορισμούς του ΕΛΟΤ συμφωνώ απόλυτα με όσα γράφει η Leximaniac.


----------



## Farofylakas (Jan 13, 2012)

Προσωπικά, με μια πρώτη ματιά εκτιμώ πως έγινε καλή δουλειά. 

Είναι θέμα το γιατί χρειάζεται ο νεολογισμός _ψηφιακοποιώ _όταν υπάρχει το πιο οικείο _ψηφιοποιώ_. Από την μία σκέφτομαι πως όντως κάτι γίνεται _ψηφιακό _κι όχι απλά _ψηφίο_, από την άλλη κι ο όρος δίπλα, στα Αγγλικά, είναι _digitize _και όχι _digitalize_.

Ομοίως για το_ binary-coded notation_ το _κωδικοποιημένος _είναι οικείο και ομαλό ενώ το _κωδικευμένος _προϋποθέτει ρήμα _κωδικεύω_. Δεν το έχω ακούσει πουθενά αν και τώρα βλέπω πως έχει 67 ανευρέσεις στον Γούγλη. Εμένα μου αρέσει. Θέλω να βλέπω λεξιπλασίες και πέρα από την σύνθεση που έχει ανεβάσει τον μ.ο. μήκους των λέξεων στην γλώσσα μας. Από την άλλη μπορεί να βρει αυτή η λ. αποδοχή;

Γενικότερα, πάντως, σωστές και προσεγμένες οι αντιστοιχίες. :up:


----------



## Zazula (Jan 13, 2012)

unique said:


> Το "numeral" με αυτήν την έννοια το γνωρίζω ως "αριθμητικό σύστημα". [...] Aν ψάξει κανείς για "αριθμητικό σύστημα" βρίσκει 350000 περιπτώσεις.


Εξακολουθώ να μην καταλαβαίνω την ένσταση. Το «αριθμητικό σύστημα» τι σχέση έχει με το _numeral _(του οποίου ο ορισμός στο #19); Το δε «σύστημα αρίθμησης» (αν αυτό εννοείς) υπάρχει ως όρος στην ΕΛΟΤ 996-5, αποδίδοντας τα _numeration system _& _number representation system_ (και το _numeral system_, προσθέτω εγώ).



Farofylakas said:


> Ομοίως για το_ binary-coded notation_ το _κωδικοποιημένος _είναι οικείο και ομαλό ενώ το _κωδικευμένος _προϋποθέτει ρήμα _κωδικεύω_. Δεν το έχω ακούσει πουθενά αν και τώρα βλέπω πως έχει 67 ανευρέσεις στον Γούγλη. Εμένα μου αρέσει.


Περί κωδίκευσης, βλ. http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?7165-codify-(en)code-encrypt-(en)cipher.


----------

